# Ampay Lima!!! ... lugares poco vistos de nuestra ciudad.



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> *Markos!!!* esa es la casona a la que te hice menciòn cuando ofrecìas tomar fotos a pedido ... te acuerdas??? .... buehh ... coincido contigo esa casona ME ENCANTAAA!!!.


aaaaaaaaaaaah! Esa era!! Jejejejeje Pucha no me ubiqué bien esa vez pues!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> los lugares muy turisticos y atractivos.
> pero la resolucion de las fotos nada que ver..
> 
> 01 de 10


En cambio yo le pongo 20/10 porque el esfuerzo de tomarlas y de colocarlas luego en el foro, aùn sabiendo que otros foristas le pueden decir cosas como las tuyas... no tiene precio.

Me gusta la perspectiva que le has dado a las fotos para que podamos apreciar àngulos que no se ven mucho en otros threads.

Todo thread como este tiene un sentimiento que no se puede dejar de saborear al revisar cada foto.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

Vane de Rosas said:


> En cambio yo le pongo 20/10 porque el esfuerzo de tomarlas y de colocarlas luego en el foro, aùn sabiendo que otros foristas le pueden decir cosas como las tuyas... no tiene precio.
> 
> Me gusta la perspectiva que le has dado a las fotos para que podamos apreciar àngulos que no se ven mucho en otros threads.
> 
> Todo thread como este tiene un sentimiento que no se puede dejar de saborear al revisar cada foto.


Bien dicho vane, las fotos estan muy buenas.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Sale y vale, querido ameo, jejeje...¡y gracias por las actualizaciones y la imagen de Sta. Rosa! :yes: :cheers:



Inkandrew9 said:


> *Akane, querida amea!!!* ... coincidimos en el gusto por Sn Marcelo ... la verdad es que para mi es una de las iglesias que no han perdido su encanto a pesar de su restauraciòn.
> 
> La casona morisca, donde funciona en un de sus ambientes el BIF, es una de mis favoritas ... urge recuperarla porque es simplemente especial. (*voy a hacer un croquis de mi recorrido ... despues lo posteo ok???*)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todos 

Roberto, pienso lo mismo ... ese edificio ... los coloressss!!! hno:

Markos!!! si px ... ya pasò ... jejeje

Vane, gracias!!! :colgate: ... esta semana voy a hacer otro recorrido hay muchas cosas que no he fotografiado.

Luis Olayag, gracias x la visita 

Akane, ni bien vi el altar, pensè en tì :colgate: .


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Seguì caminando y me decidì por ir a la Plaza Italia ... la iglesia pintada de azul estaba cerrada asi que me fui a la otra de la que se ve su costado, este es su retablo:



















Buehhh salì y me aventurè por calles que no conozco, estuvo un poco larga la calle ... ya me daba un poco de cooosa ... y menos mal lleguè a doblar la esquina ... para el otro lado se veìa al fondo la Iglesia de Sta Clara (pero no fui para allà porque ya me ganaba la noche) ... bajè y me encontrè con esta plazuela:










Despues seguì caminando y pasè por Bellas Artes, pero otra cosa me llamò la atenciòn ... y es que estan restaurando la Casas de las 13 monedas!!!



















Retrocedì en mi recorrido y tras el Congreso èncontrè el Museo Numismàtico:










Y esta es la ùltima foto, el Centro Comercial Concepciòn, donde funciona uno de los locales del Spa de Tula ...XD :










Despues de caminar mucho, y con mucha suerte encontrè abierto la iglesia mas chica del mundo ... aqui su retablo:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué buena sorpresa esa restauración, hay tanto por hacer en el centro. Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Centro Comercial Concepcion??? Totalmente nuevo para mi. Se ve muy bonito y acojedor. Buen ampay le haces a Lima :lol:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelente recorrido, del damero de pizarro a los barrios altos. Me haces recordar cuando me recorría esas mismas calles con mi vieja cámara.


----------



## Cacique (Sep 8, 2006)

Muitissimo buena las fotos Inkandrew9, te felicito! :applause:
La arquitetura de los templos es muy interessante!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

excelente thread!
Hermosas tomas de la Iglesia de los huerfanos!!!
Queria fotografiar esas iglesias hace uffff pero no he tenido tiempo XD, ahora que estoy libre al fin, a ver si me tomo un tiempesito.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La iglesia de los huérfanos si no me equivoco tiene forma elíptica, es muy bonita por dentro, tengo muchas fotos de esta pequeña iglesia que pienso poner en mi thread de nuestro patrimonio.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrés, wow, ¿te fuiste desde los Barrios Altos hasta el jirón Trujillo??? A juzgar por la última foto...entonces estuviste en la Parroquia de Nuestra Señora del Rosario, a más o menos 3 cuadras de mi casa, tan cerquita...

Eso sí que es un recorrido largo, pobres piernas... hno: Pero se aprecia el esfuerzo, amigo... :yes: Lindas las imágenes, y seguimos viendo cosas poco vistas en el foro, excelente. Esa plazuela que mencionas, la tercera foto, se me hace tan familiar, no sé por qué...será que me recuerda a la iglesia de San Lázaro... :dunno:

Sorpresa que me has dado con esta actualización, ¡gracias! :cheers:


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

muy buen thread!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Imanol said:


> excelente thread!
> *Hermosas tomas de la Iglesia de los huerfanos!!!*
> Queria fotografiar esas iglesias hace uffff pero no he tenido tiempo XD, ahora que estoy libre al fin, a ver si me tomo un tiempesito.


Esa es a la que quisimos entrar y estaba cerrada no? Cerca a Parque Universitario?

No sé dnd queda la Casa de las 13Monedas hno: qué bueno que la estén restaurando.

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ésa sí me la sé :yes:, está en la cuadra 5 del jirón Ancash, entre Abancay y Ayacucho. Muy cerca al Congreso.  Es una mansión que data del siglo XVIII.



kaMetZa said:


> Esa es a la que quisimos entrar y estaba cerrada no? Cerca a Parque Universitario?
> 
> *No sé dnd queda la Casa de las 13Monedas* hno: qué bueno que la estén restaurando.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El ampay habrìa sido mostro de tomarte una foto en el spa de Tula!!!!!

Habrìa sido todo un detalle de tu parte!!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Gracias Canelita !! No he pasado por esa calle, por eso no he visto esa casona xD

Además los nombres de las calles del centro me marean un toque, y sólo se distinguir algunas más conocidas como Cusco (Emancipación), Junín (por el MEF, y camino directo entre Palacio y Congreso), y algunas otras.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ http://www.guiacalles.com/calles/index.htm


kay:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Canelita said:


> ^^ http://www.guiacalles.com/calles/index.htm
> 
> 
> kay:


Jajajajajajajajajajaja :sleepy:

Gracias Canelita!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Este thread cada vez se pone mejor!


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Me dirán loco, pero a mi me gusta los colores de la Plaza Francia está muy bonita, pero el resto de la zona sigue sucia y descuidada hno:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bellos edificios, de algunos sus colores no, pero al menos se ven relativamente bien conservados.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

buena actualización Andrés!
hace ufff que no voy por la Plaza Francia.. ni por Colmena.. tendré que darme un tiempo antes que terminen mis vacaciones ... buuu  !


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Me revienta cada vez que veo edificios de ese estilo (de esos estilos, maltrechos o no) y entre ellos una construcción "moderna" que desentona con todo.
Lo de los colores es otra cosa, pero el lugar gran tiene potencial para lucir bien. Gracias por las fotos, Andrés,no tengo en mi memoria esas construcciones que no acabas de mostrar.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola!!! 

Markos, tienes razòn, aunque todavìa no les tomo fotos a los edificios de la Av. Willson.

Akane, tienes razòn, deberìa existir una oferta de recorridos menos convencionales, el Centro Històrico de Lima tiene mucho por mostrar.

Bajooo!!! tienes razòn, algo que me gusta mucho es que estan cuidando la Plaza Francia, pero los colores estan de terror, yo pintarìa a la Iglesia con un gris plata claro, blanco y un poco de plomo oscuro .... quedarìa mas sobrio y elegante, por ejemplo.

Ohhh!!!, gracias Imanol, favor que me haces :happy:

Xever, yo te lo digo ... estas LOCO!!!

Roberto, exacto, eso es lo que rescato, estan relativamente bien conservados.

Naths, px el tiempo es corto, ojalà te des un paseito por el Centro :colgate: ... 

LAST, concuerdo, por ejemplo en el Parque Universitario hay un edificio cerca del Panteòn de Los Heroes que deja mucho que desear .... siempre me pregunto si puedo llevar una comba y tirar abajo unos cuantos pisos :colgate: .


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Siguiendo con el recorrido:

Lleguè a la Av. Tacna - Willson, y le tomè fotos a esta casona que me gusta mucho:



















Despues seguì mi camino por La Colmena hacia La Plaza 2 de Mayo.










La UNFV :happy:










Justo en ese cruze doblè a la izquierda y me encontrè con estas 2 casonas que no me hubiera imaginado que estarìan, parecen ser republicanas:



















Regresè a mi ruta principal y nos encontramos con estos edificios:










Un acercamiento:



















Seguimos:



















Buehh lleguè a La Plaza 2 de Mayo, y tomè la Av. Alfonso Ugarte:

Hospital Sn Bartolomè - (Madre-Niño):



















Hospital Arzobispo Loayza:










Salu2 :cheers:​


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué valiente tomando fotos en Alfonso Ugarte xD!!! 

Gracias por las fotos!!! La Colmena es linda!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buehh lo de la Av. Alfonso Ugarte ... px casi me olvidé que estaba en una vía un tanto movida, casi me agarra un carro ... pero buehh ... Salu2 Markos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ma gusta el diseño del hospital Loayza junto con el 2 de Mayo.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

lo nublado no ayuda pero se ve cool


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

:nuts:MUY BUENAS FOTOS, ME PREGUNTO SI ES QUE YA ENTRASTE A BARRIOS ALTOS, POR AHI TAMBIEN ME PARECE HAY CASAS DE ANTAÑO Y TAMBIEN EL PELIGRO DE ANTAÑO, TEN CUIDADO!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bajo, el Loayza con una limpiadita quedarìa Ok ... le saquè fotos de mas lejos, pero se veìa demasiado oscuro y no se notaba las lineas hno: ... creo que por ahi me sobrò una, despues la subo.

Victor, sep ... lo nublado no ayuda, pero menos mal despues saliò un poco el sol ... ya vienen esas fotos.

Darìo, en las anteriores pags hay fotos de Barrios Altos, fìjate bien 

Salu2


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Andrés! se ve que has caminado un montón! jeje.. estan super las fotos. 
bueno, espero que no te moleste.. un pequeñisimo aporte.

*El Hospital Loayza (antes)










El Hospital Loayza (ahora)*



Inkandrew9 said:


> Hospital Arzobispo Loayza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x el aporte Nathyxis del Perù :colgate: , de hecho, El Loayza es muy bakàn ... làstima que no se le de el cuidado adecuado a los exteriores hno: Salu2.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

suave q atropellen , pe inkan!!!!
cheveres tus fotos , me hacen reafirmar el concepto del hermozo centro historico q tenemos ,apesar del color con el q pintan ciertas fachadas.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Me gusta el último grupo de construcciones, sólo que algo pintorescas. Nada que una buena pintura y limpieza no pueda revertir.

La fachada de hospital Loayza es magnífica; tan distinta al típico hospital.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola!!! :colgate:

Papiro (me copie de Lìa) , si px, por buscar un angulo adecuado casi me gano un encontròn con un enatru :bash: ... voy a tener mas cuidado 

LAST, exàcto ... "nada que una buena mano de pintura y limpieza no pueda revertir" , si tan solo supieran ello los que habitan los edificios mostrados.

El Loayza de por si es magnìfico, aca va otra foto de la entrada:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Terminè el ciclo, y despues de una semana de infarto, vuelvo a mi thread para mostrar lo que falta del recorrido que hice ese jueves:

El Panteòn de los Pròceres de la Independencia , al lado de La Casona de Sn Marcos:



























La Iglesia de Los Huerfanos:





































Siguiendo por esa misma calle:










justo en esta esquina a la izquierda nos encontramos con esto:










De regreso a la esquina, vemos una casona y su balcòn:










Seguimos de largo y nos encontramos con una sede del Instituto Geogràfico (creo):








PD: Como se pueden dar cuenta, saliò el sol :happy:


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Se ve hermosa Lima en tus fotos con o sin Sol; aunque las últimas se ven más vitales gracias "al ******".


----------

